# Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2010)

Nachfolgend eine Information von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV, an alle Anglerinnen und Angler, zur Fusion der zwei Verbände.




> An alle Anglerinnen und Angler
> Berlin, den 24. März 2010
> 
> *Ein Deutschland - Ein Anglerverband​*
> ...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Das ist zu viel Input für mich, sind die zwei Verbände jetzt fusioniert, oder nicht? ;+|peinlich


----------



## chivas (7. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

das wird wohl noch ne ganze weile dauern - aber die ersten schritte sind schon mal gegangen


----------



## blinkerkatze (8. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Ich weis das es ein Thema ist was nicht jedem gefallen wird.
Aber unsere Mitglieder sind fast alle für ein Zusammenschluß.
Es geht ja nicht nur darum aus zwei Verbände einen zu machen, es geht einfach darum eine Sprache der Angler in Deutschland zu sprechen. Denn die Interessen sind doch vom Grund her die gleichen. Sicherlich sind noch einige Punkte die aufgearbeitet werden müssen. Aber ich denke mal das wird sich machen lassen. Es wurden ja auch aus zwei Deutsche Staaten einer gemacht und da kann es in Sprortverein doch auch nicht so das problem sein. Ich bin mit dem DAV aufgewachsen und kann nur sagen wir hatten was gutes wie das gemeinsame beangeln aller Gewässer in der DDR egal ob in Sachsen oder Vorpommern da gab es nur eine Marke. Und es gibt viele Sachen die bei uns nicht schlecht waren.


----------



## aal60 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Ich sag nur: *Gemeinsam sind wir stark !*

Und mit EINER Stimme sprechen und an einem Strang ziehen, ist schon wichtig.


----------



## antonio (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



Global Playboy schrieb:


> Hört sich im Prinzip nicht schlecht an.
> Das schlimmste was passieren könnte wäre
> ein öffnen der Gewässer für alle Angler.
> Ich trau den Dingen aus Dunkeldeutschland nicht
> ...



da brauchst du keine angst haben dies wird nicht passieren, ist gar nicht möglich in d.

zum zweiten überleg mal wo die sonne aufgeht.

antonio


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



Global Playboy schrieb:


> Hört sich im Prinzip nicht schlecht an.
> Das schlimmste was passieren könnte wäre
> ein öffnen der Gewässer für alle Angler.
> Ich trau den Dingen aus Dunkeldeutschland nicht
> ...


 

Bitte lösch dieses Posting, da bringt der halbherzige Relativierungsversuch im nächsten Posting auch nichts. 
"Dunkeldeutschland", "DDR-Traditionen", "Kommunismus", du fährst ganz schön heftig auf. 
Da möchte man leider gar nicht mit dir diskutieren.
#d

Gruß, 

ein Wessi


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Nun bleibt mal ruhig und die Wortwahl sollte man wirklich mal überdenken.
Ich bitte also wieder um einen vernünftigen Ton, bevor wirMods wieder eingreifen müssen und nachher einer jammert, wenns Verwarnungen hagelt..
Danke..


----------



## antonio (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Zitat: "Ich will damit sagen, dass ich eben nicht begeistert davon bin
das der DAV alle Gewässer für alle DAV Mitglieder
öffnen möchte."

wo steht, daß dies beabsichtigt ist.
außerdem kann ich doch schon jedes gewässer beangeln wo erlaubnisscheine ausgegeben werden egal ob dav oder vdsf oder sonstwas.

antonio


----------



## Lenkers (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



Global Playboy schrieb:


> Generell kann ich zum DAV nichts sagen .....



guter Vorschlag, halte Dich einfach daran.

Mein Verein ist Mitglied im VDSF, aber das ist eh egal.


----------



## antonio (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

hört doch mal auf jetzt mit dem ost-west-geschwafel.
das bringt überhaupt nichts.
was etwas bringen würde ist ein starker verband, der die interessen aller angler vertritt.
und alles was hier hineininterpretiert wird,von wegen einteignungen und dergleichen ist doch blödsinn.
wir werden nie eine entsprechende lobby bekommen wenn jeder sein eigenes süppchen kocht und jeder gegen jeden arbeitet.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



Global Playboy schrieb:


> Hört sich im Prinzip nicht schlecht an.
> Das schlimmste was passieren könnte wäre
> ein öffnen der Gewässer für alle Angler.
> Ich trau den Dingen aus Dunkeldeutschland nicht
> ...



Genau diese Denkweise hat über Jahre verhindert, dass der DAV den VdSF überholen und verdrängen konnte. 

Hätten sich die Angler und Vereine in den alten Bundesländern mal wirklich mit den Argumenten und Vorgehensweisen des DAV beschäftigt, hätten sie diese dämlichen und unbegründeten Vorurteile gegen eine überholte und zerschlagene Staatsform mal über Bord werfen können, dann, ja dann, wäre ihnen wohl ein Licht aufgegangen. Hätten sie sich gleichzeitig mal mit dem Wirken und vor allem den anglerfeindlichen Auswirkungen der Tätigkeiten des VdSF beschäftigt, anstatt Ihren Hintern in den Vereinsvorstands- und Anglerstühlen zu parken, dann hätten Sie sonnenklar erkannt, dass es nur einen einzigen Weg gab, das Anglen in Deutschland zu stärken und zu sichern. Nämlich den Austritt aus dem VdSF und den Anschluß an den DAV. 
Statt dessen blökt die Hammelherde in den alten Bundesländer über Jahrzehnte mit verträumten Augen ihren Scherer an. 

Wenn ich das schon lese,
_
Niemand muss befürchten, dass dieser Verschmelzungsprozess einer  Vereinnahmung des DAV gleichkommt. Auch nicht, wenn aus  formaljuristischen Gründen, um den Status des VDSF als
Naturschutz- und Umweltverband für den gemeinsamen großen Verband zu  erhalten, die Verschmelzung durch Beitritt des DAV zum VDSF erfolgt. _

dann befürchte ich zu wissen, wo die Reise hingeht. 

Der VdSF war nie ein Anglerverband, sondern ein Natur- und Umweltverband, so wie es geschrieben steht. 
Natur- und Umweltschutz sind aber Nebenschauplätze des Angelns. Sie sind wichtig und müssen in vertretbarem und notwendigen Rahmen beachtet und gefördert werden. Aber ein Verband der Angler sollte seinen Status nicht anderen Interessen unterordnen und diesen nicht nur ganz klar betonen, sondern auch auf jeglichen Vorauseilenden Gehorsam in entgegengesetzter Richtung verzichten und statt dessen vorrangig die Belange der Angler vertreten. 
*Da, wo Natur- und Umweltschutz in puncto Angeln erhebliche Bedeutung haben, nämlich bei der Besatzpolitik und der Biotoperhaltung, hat der VdSF kläglichst versagt.* Dafür hat er sein Fähnchen nach dem Wind gedreht und fast schon in Richtung Tierrechtsbewegung agiert. Mit fadenscheiniger und dummer Kleinfingergeberei hat er sich selbst fast aller Argumente beraubt, die das Angeln als Recht eines jeden einzelnen Bürgers, als Kulturgut und als selbstverständliche und schonende Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen sichern könnten. 
Die letzte Chance, das Blatt zu wenden wäre eben der Wechsel zum DAV gewesen. 

Diese Chance haben wir komplett verpasst, haben der Elimination des DAV´s als eigenständiger Verband ( denn nix anderes ist das hier ) Vorschub geleistet und somit die weit über das Maß der ( in anglerischer Hinsicht ) vorbildlichen DDR-Mentalität hinausgehende Beschneidungen unserer Rechte nicht nur nachträglich gebilligt, sondern die Basis für weitere Einschränkungen gebildet. 

Das sage ich als " Wessie ", Angler und ( ohne Bezug zum Angeln ) aktiver und engagierter Naturschützer. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich Irre und werde, so dies der Fall ist und ich in zehn Jahren noch auf dieser Erde wandeln darf, in Demut mein Haupt senken und mich entschuldigen. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass ich in diese Verlegenheit kommen werde.


----------



## Herbynor (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Ein starker Verband hört sich gut an, hört sich sogar sehr gut an.
Aber kommt da wirklich ein starker Verband raus oder nur ein Abklatsch vom VDSF? 
Als die Diskusion um den Setzkescher oder Wettkampfangeln so richtig in gange war, habe ich vom VDSF nicht viel gehört, sondern da kann man nichts machen, die haben ja recht.
Für mich hat der VDSF den Schwanz eingezogen und gekniffen.   
Solch ein Verband, nein danke, dann lieber gar keinen. Herby


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Als die Diskusion um den Setzkescher oder Wettkampfangeln so richtig in gange war, habe ich vom VDSF nicht viel gehört, sondern da kann man nichts machen, die haben ja recht.



Da täuschst Du Dich gewaltig. Der VdSF war Auslöser und Treiber dieser Aktionen. Diese Einschränkungen sind auf angestrengtes Bestreben des VdSF erlassen worden.


----------



## Herbynor (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Wenn wir nur noch einen Verband haben werden, wird man in den neuen Bundesländern auch kein Unterfangkescher mehr benutzen dürfen, oder? Wenn der VDSF sich dafür stark gemacht hat, oder darf der Unterfangkescher dann wieder benutzt werden, in der Bundesrepublik.
Der Unterfangkescher ist nur ein gutes Beispiel, was kommt noch?  
Der DMV sollte meiner Meinung nach den VDSF übernähmen, davon hätten wir Angler alle was. MfG herby


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Wenn wir nur noch einen Verband haben werden, wird man in den neuen Bundesländern auch kein Unterfangkescher mehr benutzen dürfen, oder? Wenn der VDSF sich dafür stark gemacht hat, oder darf der Unterfangkescher dann wieder benutzt werden, in der Bundesrepublik.
> Der Unterfangkescher ist nur ein gutes Beispiel, was kommt noch?
> Der DMV sollte meiner Meinung nach den VDSF übernähmen, davon hätten wir Angler alle was. MfG herby



Das Setzkescherverbot ( nicht Unterfangkescher ) ist inzwischen entschärft und gelockert und wird in den einzelnen Bundesländern unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Der angerichtete Schaden wurde also etwas begrenzt, ohne ganz aus der Kritik zu geraten.


----------



## Wizard2 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Wenn wir nur noch einen Verband haben werden, wird man in den neuen Bundesländern auch kein Unterfangkescher mehr benutzen dürfen, oder? Wenn der VDSF sich dafür stark gemacht hat, oder darf der Unterfangkescher dann wieder benutzt werden, in der Bundesrepublik.
> Der Unterfangkescher ist nur ein gutes Beispiel, was kommt noch?
> Der DMV sollte meiner Meinung nach den VDSF übernähmen, davon hätten wir Angler alle was. MfG herby



wie der unterfangkescher ist verboten? du meinst setzkescher oder?   ich denke das eine fusion was gutes für uns hat, solange es keine übernahme des dav in den vdsf ist. ich fände es auch gut wenn es mehr verbandsgewässer gäbe, funktioniert in den niederlanden doch auch sehr gut.


----------



## antonio (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> wie der unterfangkescher ist verboten? du meinst setzkescher oder?   ich denke das eine fusion was gutes für uns hat, solange es keine übernahme des dav in den vdsf ist. ich fände es auch gut wenn es mehr verbandsgewässer gäbe, funktioniert in den niederlanden doch auch sehr gut.



das kann man aber nicht vergleichen.
hier in d gibts ne ganz andere rechtslage bezüglich gewässereigentum /fischereirecht.
also solche vergleiche sind nonsens.
was aber möglich wäre, ist eine gleichberechtigte zusammenarbeit verschiedener vereine, besitzer, pächter usw., was ja auch praktiziert wird und funktioniert.

antonio


----------



## Debilofant (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Morjen,

grundsätzlich gibt es wohl die nicht von der Hand zu weisende Notwendigkeit, dass Anglerinteressen hier in dieser bar des gesunden Menschenverstandes verbürokratisierten Republik mit ihren teilweise mittelalterlich zersplitterten und willkürlich anmutenden Gesetzesverkrustungen (*Regelungen zum Erwerb, zur Anerkennung und Erteilung einer Fischereierlaubnis nach |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: Landesfischereirecht*) mit einer gewichtigen Stimme eingebracht werden, und zwar so laut und effektiv wie möglich.

Welche Kursrichtung aktuell inhaltlich eingtütet wurde, vermag ich leider noch nicht hinreichend klar zu erkennen, viele der genannten Gesichtspunkte verharren (zumindest noch) zu sehr in hinterfragungswürdigen Wunschgedanken.

Was mir jedoch nicht nur ganz beiläufig zu denken gibt, ist die Personalie, die hier sehr zu meiner Überraschung unterzeichnet nachzulesen ist. Wenn der gute Mann die aufgelisteten Interessen der Anglerschaft ebenso konsequent und effizient vertritt, wie seinerzeit vor vielen Jahren noch als Fischereireferent des Landes Brandenburg im Potsdamer Ministerium für Landwirtschaft und Umwelt, dann, naja, dann habe ich so meine leidlichen Zweifel, ob das was im Sinne der Angler werden wird (Das Entfallen der Fischereischeinpflicht für Friedfischangelei in Brandenburg kam meines Wissens auch erst nach seiner Wirkenszeit). Jedenfalls standen Interessen der Anglerschaft im Land Brandenburg meines Erlebens nach bei Herrn Markstein zur Zeit seiner Referententätigkeit offensichtlich unumstößlich erst an zweiter Stelle, nämlich hinter der im Lande Brandenburg zahlenmäßig überdurchschnittlich breit aufgestellten und entsprechend vom Land Brandenburg bedienten Berufsfischerei.

Andererseits könnten die Erfahrungen und Kontakte aus der damaligen Referententätigkeit durchaus ein Pfund sein, mit welchem sich zur Durchsetzung von Anglerinteressen gezielt ansetzen ließe.

Ich kann hier nur schwer hoffen, dass die aktuell aufgestellten  Personalien und Strukturen willens und geeignet sind, das derzeit vage Versprochene künftig auch tatsächlich offensiv und effektiv im Sinne der Anglerschaft in die Öffentlichkeit zu kommunizieren und auch auf landes- und bundespolitischer Ebene bzw. gegenüber den Brüsseler Amigos zur nachdrücklichen Vermittlung gesetzgeberischen Änderungsbedarfs in der Lage sein werden.

Was keiner braucht, ist eine sich derart zwischen VDSF und DAV vollziehende "Vereinigungsdramaturgie" wie vor und hinter den Toren des damaligen  Troja, egal in welche Richtung. 

Gefragt sind nach jahrelanger Herumeierei einhergehend mit offensichtlich formaljuristischen Brettspielchen einfach Leute, die ein offenes Ohr für die Basis der Anglerschaft haben, die bürokratische Missstände mit eigenem offenen Auge zu erkennen imstande sind und endlich mal anpacken und schleunigst MACHEN.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## schadstoff (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Da manche denken der Vdsf ist für ein Allgemeines Setzkescherverbot.... dann frage ich mich wieso ich die letzten Jahre meiner Mitgliedschaft beim Vdsf noch nie in irgendeiner Form etwas von diesem Verbot gehört habe .....es ist und wird (hoffe ich) immer eine Jeweilige Regelung der einzelnen Bundesländer bleiben.
Also mal nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren - zum Glück gab es diese Art zusammenschluss bei uns in Sachsen schon die Gewässermöglichkeiten sind dadurch extrem interressanter geworden ohne sich ständig Karten dafür kaufen zu müssen oder generell Doppelzahler zu sein wie es die letzten Jahre der Fall war.


Vote4 allgemeinen Zusammenschluss !


----------



## Herbynor (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Das ist so eine "Freudsche Fehleistung", natürlich meine ich den Setzkescher und nicht den Unterfangkescher.
Die Verwechselung kommt wohl daher, weil ich den Setzkescher so ewig lange nicht mehr benutzt habe. Herby


----------



## Wizard2 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



antonio schrieb:


> das kann man aber nicht vergleichen.
> hier in d gibts ne ganz andere rechtslage bezüglich gewässereigentum /fischereirecht.
> also solche vergleiche sind nonsens.
> was aber möglich wäre, ist eine gleichberechtigte zusammenarbeit verschiedener vereine, besitzer, pächter usw., was ja auch praktiziert wird und funktioniert.
> ...



wieso nonsens? in nl gibts auch vereine und halt auch vereinsgewässer. die wie hier auch von den städten,ländern,.. gepachtet werden. oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



Global Playboy schrieb:


> Hört sich im Prinzip nicht schlecht an.
> Das schlimmste was passieren könnte wäre
> ein öffnen der Gewässer für alle Angler.
> Ich trau den Dingen aus Dunkeldeutschland nicht
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen die sich brennend für dieses thema interessieren. aus dem oben angegebenen zitat kann man ganz ein deutig entnehmen das es hier in deutschland ( einig vaterland ) immer noch zwei nationen gibt.mit der meinung die global playboy vertritt ist er in deutschland nicht alleine. es wird immer ost und west geben und das ändert sich auch nicht wenn man zwei vereine zusammen schließen tut. des weiteren sollte man diese gesprächsrunde hier als pdf zum neuen präsidenten schicken und alle anderen vorstandsmitglieder des dav´s und des vdsf. ich für meinen teil finde es gut das wir ein noch größeres mitspracherecht national und international haben und vertreten wollen doch wurde niemand von uns mal gefragt was wir davon halten und ob wir dieses auch wollen. 

zu global playboy: mit deiner einstellung gegenüber den neuen bundesländern bist du zu naiv. politiker regieren ein land, soldaten verteidigen ein land und leute vertreten ein land auf der ganzen welt das deutschland heißt und nach der weihmacher republik 16 bundesländer umfasste. falls du mal in deinem " dunkel deutschland " angekommen bist schreib mit mal ne karte damit ich dann über den poststempel heraus finden lassen kann wo sich dieses land befindet. falls du jedoch das land meinst und die region wo ich wohne kannst du mal her kommen und dann wird dir ein licht aufgehen. lichterloh,.. und das ist versprochen.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Da manche denken der Vdsf ist für ein Allgemeines Setzkescherverbot.... dann frage ich mich wieso ich die letzten Jahre meiner Mitgliedschaft beim Vdsf noch nie in irgendeiner Form etwas von diesem Verbot gehört habe .....es ist und wird (hoffe ich) immer eine Jeweilige Regelung der einzelnen Bundesländer bleiben.



Das mag daran liegen, dass Du noch jung an Jahren bist. Es ist kein " Denken " sondern unumstößliche Tatsache, dass der VdSF unter dem damaligen Vorsitzenden Herrmann Drosse´sowohl das Verbot des lebenden Köfis, des Wettfischens und des Setzkeschers durchgesetzt hat. Das zwischenzeitliche und partielle zurückrudern nach der Wende aus Angst vor Mitgliederverlusten dürfte nach dem Zusammenschluß der Verbände ein Ende haben, da der " Feind " DAV ja einverleibt wird.


----------



## holk (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



> es wird immer ost und west geben und das ändert sich auch nicht wenn man zwei vereine zusammen schließen tut



Von den Himmelsrichtungen her schon :q ... aber bei den jüngeren Generationen <30 ist dieses Denken schon praktisch nicht mehr existent. 

Zum Thema: Wir leben in einem Land in dem wir es noch nicht einmal schaffen ein einheitliches Bildungssystem in die Reihe zu bekommen ... mit der Begründung das der Wettbewerb in einem förderalistischen System positive Aspekte habe. Warum dann nicht auch zwei Verbände ... im Wettbewerb darum welcher sich für die Interessen der Angler am besten einsetzt und dann den dementsprechenden Zulauf hat. Das schließt doch eine partnerschaftliche Zusammenarbeit auf dem internationalen Parkett bzw. auf Bundesebene nicht aus. 

Gruß

Holger


P.S.Manchmal könnte man meinen dass die "Mauer in den Köpfen" dort besonders hoch ist wo ihr das Hirn auch ausreichend Platz lässt.


----------



## schadstoff (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



holk schrieb:


> Von den Himmelsrichtungen her schon :q ... aber bei den jüngeren Generationen <30 ist dieses Denken schon praktisch nicht mehr existent.



Falsch, ich durfte erst kürzlich die erfahrung machen das ich in Stuttgart als dummer Ossi abgestempelt wurde .... und dies von  "migranten" !!! die höchstens 16 - 18 Jahre alt waren!

Ich würde dir höchstens insofern rechtgeben das sie über die damalige geschichte nichts mehr wissen.
Gelobt sei die zukunft unseres Landes (achtung der letzte Satz könnte Ironie enthalten)

  @Ralle ....
Aus diesem Blickwinkel hab ich das noch nicht betrachtet wenn dem wirklich so ist bzw. war könntest du mit deiner auffassung wirklich recht haben.

Gruss Johannes


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



schadstoff schrieb:


> ...@Ralle ....
> Aus diesem Blickwinkel hab ich das noch nicht betrachtet wenn dem wirklich so ist bzw. war könntest du mit deiner auffassung wirklich recht haben.
> 
> Gruss Johannes



Womit der Ralle24, in dem Fall leider, vollkommen Recht hat!
Ich befürchte auch, dass die Fusion nicht das hervorbringen wird, was wir uns wünschen und ich war auch nie ein Fan vom VDSF, auch wenn meine Vereine stets in ihm organisiert waren.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es nicht irgendwann so weit kommt, dass man dem Angeln nur noch im Auslandsurlaub nachkommen kann, wenn man kein Millionär ist.


----------



## olbi (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

im ausland angel?da schaut euch mal die gesetze auf teneriffa an ,da hast du als tourist erst gar keine möglichkeit selbst zu angeln.


----------



## hartmutz (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

kleiner tip am rande für alle die noch im letzten jahrhundert leben:

die wiedervereinigung war vor 20 (!) jahren - die welt hat sich verändert !  

auch vdsf und dav sind aufgewacht und wissen das auf lange sicht ihr stündlein schlägt , da die grünen, b.u.n.d., nabu und div. andere kaspervereine das angeln seid jahren komplett verbieten wollen. das ist ein fakt , der leider nicht einfachso schönzureden ist.

die angst, das alle gewässer für alle offen sein werden mag ein argument sein, ich habs bei der fusion vom vdsf sachsen mit dem dav mittlerer mulde auf landesebene in sachsen auch befürchtet ... der vdsf hatte sehr viele der "guten" gewässer in seinem pool in und um leipzig - was ist passiert ?   nicht viel ...  meine lieblingsgewässer sind genauso gering frequentiert wie vorher ... in sachsen hat es funktioniert - wieso nicht auf bundesebene ?


----------



## chivas (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

so ist es...

im übrigen scheint es mir, wie in so vielen anderen themen hier, dass leider viele der zustimmenden und ablehnenden "meinungen" in vielen fällen der basis und substanz entbehren.

eine fusion beider (landes)verbände hat in der praxis für viele der hier angesprochenen problematiken so gut wie keine auswirkungen, da zum einen ja (noch) fischereirecht landessache ist und zum anderen die jeweiligen LANDESverbände die überwiegenden entscheidungen treffen.

(ein beispiel wäre das setzkescherverbot. und der vdsf-landesverband in  sachsen ist z.b. in diesem falle eben nicht der "richtlinie" des  bundesverbandes gefolgt.)

der dachverband ist nicht der "chef" der landesverbände, sondern er besteht aus eben diesen. genau wie auch in der "normalen politik" der bundestag -und damit die länder- eine ganz wichtige entscheidungkompetenz haben. falls also durch den neuen bundesverband irgendwelche "schlechte" entscheidungen getroffen werden - meckert über eure landesverbände.
dass die fusion in der angedachten form stattfindet (und natürlich erst recht, dass sie überhaupt und endlich stattfindet) - dafür gibt es nicht wenige und sehr gute gründe, von einem "schlucken" des dav kann überhaupt keine rede sein...
das, war hier ab und an den bestehenden strukturen, ob vereinen oder verbänden, unterstellt wird, nämlich besitzdenken oder verlustängste, entspringt doch in wahrheit ledigliche den ganz persönlichen interessen und ängsten (welche bei genaurem hinsehen aber leider so gar nicht begründet sind).


----------



## chivas (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

dann steigen die landesverbände, denen das nicht paßt, einfach aus. ist doch ne recht einfache lösung des scheinbaren problems... gibt ja auch "im westen" vereine, die in einem DAV-landesverband organisiert sind. schon komisch ^^

im bundestag sitzen auch mehrheitlich die bösen "west"länder. und so ziemlich zweifellos hat noch keines der "schwachen" "ost"länder ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht, "aus deutschland auszutreten" xD.

aber mit genug bemühung kann man überall probleme finden, auch wenn diese lediglich theoretischer natur sind 

im übrigen haben lediglich die landesverbände einfluß auf den bundesverband. die letztendliche "macht" haben die vereine, die ihre interessen einfach nur "nach oben" durchsetzen müssen. genau wie der gewässerfond im endeffekt kein kind des dav ist, sondern das von dessen landesverbänden - sonst gäbe es diesen ja auch bundesweit in allen ländern, mit dav-landesverbänden


----------



## schadstoff (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Was sind denn die guten Dinge des Dav ?


----------



## antonio (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

zum beispiel, daß er eine zusammenarbeit der verbände vereine über bundeslandgrenzen hinaus hinbekommen hat, er nicht so was wie fliegenfischerprüfung oder ähnliches eingeführt hat, sich nicht gegen die angler stellt wie der vdsf mit dem setzkescherverbot usw.

antonio


----------



## chivas (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

stimmt. und im vdsf ist alles ganz großer sch...

ich bin vor 3 jahren freiwillig in nen "vdsf-verein" eingetreten, obwohl ich die wahl hatte. (heute ist der verein im dav, meines wissens nach war das die erste verbandsfusion in d.) - schon blöd xD

tatsächlich gibt es nunmehr einige "kleinigkeiten", die damals besser geregelt waren - besser im sinne, dass sie MIR besser gepaßt haben.

ps: es GIBT kein setzkescherverbot des vdsf!!!


----------



## schadstoff (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



chivas schrieb:


> stimmt. und im vdsf ist alles ganz großer sch...
> 
> ich bin vor 3 jahren freiwillig in nen "vdsf-verein" eingetreten, obwohl ich die wahl hatte. (heute ist der verein im dav, meines wissens nach war das die erste verbandsfusion in d.) - schon blöd xD
> 
> ...



Jo wie ich vorhin auch erwähnte .....also ich persönlich hab bis jetzt nur Profitiert am zusammenschluss


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



chivas schrieb:


> ps: es GIBT kein setzkescherverbot des vdsf!!!



Im Prinzip richtig, weil der VdSF selbst keine Gesetze machen kann. Er kann und hat diesbezüglich aber, wie auch beim Wettfischen und beim Lebenden Köfi nicht nur erheblichen Einfluß auf die Gesetzgebung ausgeübt, sondern war die treibende Kraft.
Und wenn schon der eigene Verband sich gegen die Freiheiten der Angler ausspricht, was erwartet man da vom Gesetzgeber ?

Der ganze Wirrwarr von unterschiedlichen Verbandsebenen stärkt letztlich die Lähmung auf Vereinsebene. Den sehr oft anglerisch vollkommen unbedarften und überalterten Vereinsvorständen ist das ganze Verbandsgedönse viel zu kompliziert. Die Nicken ab, was die da oben verabschieden. Das war früher schon so und wird auch heute noch so sein. Die paar " Rebellen " sind dann ganz schnell mundtot gemacht. 

Ein Anglerverband hat die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten. Nicht die der Tierschützer. Und so wie die allgemeine Politik vorbildlich die Belange des einfachen Bürgers vertritt, so wird dieser Verband die Interessen der Angler vertreten.
Nämlich gar nicht, resp. nur so weit wie es für sein Bestehen unabdingbar ist. Macht gehabe, Mammom und Statusdenken. das iste s was heute zählt.

Und die Hammelherde blökt dazu. 

Der DAV war a über all die Jahre wesentlich stärker auf Seiten der Angler, hat sich stärker für deren Interessen eingesetzt und seinerzeit ein fast vorbildliches Umfeld geschaffen. Und das nach der Wende mit erheblichem Streitpotential mit dem VdSF. 
Aber steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.


----------



## chivas (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip richtig, weil der VdSF selbst keine  Gesetze machen kann. Er kann und hat diesbezüglich aber, wie auch beim  Wettfischen und beim Lebenden Köfi nicht nur erheblichen Einfluß auf die  Gesetzgebung ausgeübt, sondern war die treibende Kraft.



wobei?

es gibt auch kein (bundes)gesetzliches setzkescherverbot...

die ersten beiden wörter kannst du getrost weglassen - es ist richtig . <- punkt





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein Anglerverband hat die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten. Nicht die der Tierschützer.



klar. wenn man sich als angler nicht als natur- und/oder tierschützer sondern ganz offenbar vielmehr als deren gegner (der tiere, der schützer natürlich sowieso und ganz selbstverständlich :///) sieht, ist das geblubber allerdings nachvollziehbar.

ich persönlich bin jedenfalls froh, in einem dav-landesverband organisiert zu sein, der (achtung, jetzt kommts xD) anerkannter naturschutzverband ist!!! (die "nachteile", die dadurch entstehen, nehme ich sogar in kauf. ungern, wenn ich nur an mich selber denken würde - aber gern, weil ich eben das nicht tue.)

aber dazu zählen ja fische in manchen augen eh nicht. so eine einstellung paßt eher zum nabu als zu einem "angler" !


----------



## chivas (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

auch für dich ein zitat von der dav-hompage:



> *Tierschutz ist und bleibt Anliegen des Deutschen Anglerverbandes*


hm. komisch. welcher fahne lauft ihr jetzt hinterher?

im übrigen ist es (auch) gerade der dav, der "fusioniert werden will" - um eben den status des neuen verbandes in dieser beziehung zu erhalten. aber egal  die meisten in "dunkeldeutschland" sind halt ein wenig unterbelichtet xD

bevor dem dav irgendwelche prioritäten seiner vereinszwecke aufgestempelt werden, sollte man vielleicht erstmal die satzung lesen.


----------



## chivas (11. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

den an mittlere mulde gibts nicht mehr - aber das nur am rande.

wer nicht im vdsf organisiert sein will, geht einfach in nen dav-verein. wer keinen findet, gründet einen. fertig.

wer in keinem verband sein will, angelt halt so vor sich hin - geht auch in einem verein.

aber so ist der deutsche - der macht nur ne bäckerlehre, um dann sein ganzes leben über das frühe aufstehen meckern zu dürfen xD
oder meckert eben über verbände, die ihn nie zu einer mitgliedschaft gezwungen haben.

ps: was für ne mitgliederbefragung? wer ist denn mitglied im dav? und wer trifft da die beschlüsse, wenn es nicht die mitglieder bzw. deren hauptversammlung bzw. deren gewähltes präsidium sind?
nuja...

pps: der begriff "dunkeldeutschland" ist von nem anderen user aus diesem thread geklaut und der ganze satz enthält eine deftige portion ironie (mit gewissen kognitiven fähigkeiten erschließt sich das aber recht einfach  )

ppps: ob alle landesverbände den gewässerfond gut finden, spielt keine geige. aber auch gar keine. der gewässerfond ist eine vereinbarung zwischen den landesverbänden. (dass der dachverband mit den landesverbänden nicht gleichzusetzen ist, hatte ich doch eigentlich ausreichend ausgeführt?) das gleiche wäre ohne weiteres auch im vdsf denkbar - nur werden sich dort wohl (zumindest in "west"deutschland) kaum welche finden, die diese freizügigkeit wünschen.


----------



## Micha0391 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Hi,

im Grossen und Ganzen stimme ich dir zu.
Aber was meinst du hiermit:

"Sie hatten teilweise ein besseres Umweltbewußtsein"

Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern.

Gruss Micha

P.S. gemeinsamer Gewässerpool ist ´ne tolle Sache


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



chivas schrieb:


> wobei?
> 
> es gibt auch kein (bundes)gesetzliches setzkescherverbot...
> 
> ...



Ich maße mir kein Urteil über die anglerischen Zustände in der ehemaligen DDR an. Ich war nicht dabei und weiß das nur vom Hörensagen. Ich sehe aber, wie das Angeln dort geregelt war und in weiten Teilen immer noch ist. Ich kenne die Standpunkte der langjährigen DAV Funktionäre und kann beurteilen, dass die ein ganz anderes Selbstverständnis vom Angel haben/hatten und vertreten ( haben ). 
Was ich alleine in den Jahren 84/85 mit dem VdSF erlebt habe geeicht zu einer überaus skeptischen Haltung gegenüber diesem Verband. Und dieses Urteil kann ich mir aus eigener Erfahrung durchaus erlauben. Wer das nicht miterlebt hat, weiß nur was nicht totgeschwiegen wurde. Und das ist nicht viel. 
Nun sind die Menschen im VdSF ja weitgehend nicht mehr die Gleichen wie damals. Ein Umdenken, eine Änderung der Richtung, wäre demnach theoretisch durchaus vorstellbar. Wenn ich mir aber dann die extremen Gegensätze, die teils verbissenen und verbitterten Gefechte zwischen VdSF und DAV anschaue, die bis in die jüngere Vergangenheit angehalten haben, so scheint mir ein plötzlicher Richtungswechsel des VdSF als wesentlich unwahrscheinlicher, als eine Kapitulation des DAV. Ist die Fusion erst mal abgeschlossen, haben wir Angler keinerlei Einfluss auf die weitere Entwicklung der Angelfischerei. Die möglichen Einwirkungen über die Landesverbände sind rein theoretischer Natur. Die Angler der alten Bl haben es damals nicht geschafft, sich gegen den VdSF durchzusetzen und sie werden es auch nicht gegen einen fusionierten Verband schaffen. Der Konkurrenzdruck ist weg und Tür und Tor stehen offen.


----------



## Micha0391 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

gut - mit Industrie und Landwirtschaft muss ich dir Recht geben
ich bezog das "besseres Umweltbewußtsei" auf die Privatperson
da waren und sind wir nicht schlechter


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Beim weiteren Nachdenken über dieses Thema habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, was haben die beiden Verbände in der Vergangenheit *für* uns Angler getan ? So mal ganz unaufgeregt aufgezählt. Es ist ja nicht nur in die Waagschale zu werfen, was schlecht ist, sondern auch die Pluspunkte. Ich meine damit kein allgemeines BlaBla, sondern echte Fallbeispiele und Maßnahmen. Aktionen, von denen die Angelfischerei insgesamt profitiert hat. 
Mir fällt da zum VdSF leider nix ein, aber vielleicht ja jemand anderem.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Beim weiteren Nachdenken über dieses Thema habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, was haben die beiden Verbände in der Vergangenheit *für* uns Angler getan ? So mal ganz unaufgeregt aufgezählt. Es ist ja nicht nur in die Waagschale zu werfen, was schlecht ist, sondern auch die Pluspunkte. Ich meine damit kein allgemeines BlaBla, sondern echte Fallbeispiele und Maßnahmen. Aktionen, von denen die Angelfischerei insgesamt profitiert hat.
> Mir fällt da zum VdSF leider nix ein, aber vielleicht ja jemand anderem.



Sag Bescheid wenn Dir was einfällt, mir ist nicht viel Positives (zumindest nix grosses) in den Sinn gekommen.

Die Lehrgänge für Gewässerwarte, Jugendleiter etc sind nett, aber sonst fällt mir nix ein.


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

mal umgedreht gefragt. 
was läßt sich denn von einem gemeinsamen Verein erwarten?

Größerer Gewässerfonds: sehe ich in absehbarer Zeit nicht
( Gründe wurden hier genannt), deshalb sollte man es trotzdem beginnen, sonst wird es nie was.

Stärkere Interessenvertretung?
Hängt von denen ab , die vertreten sollen und vorallem welche Interessen? Ich kann sie direkt nicht wählen/ abwählen.

was für Vorteile/ Änderungen darf ich noch erwarten? Praktisch/ Konkret, so tief stecke ich der ganzen Verbandsproblematik nicht drinn.
Ralle/ Stephan, wenn ich Eure Skepsis so lese , begeistert mich das immer weniger.

Gruß A.


----------



## chivas (12. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



ivo schrieb:


> Manchen kann man den persönlichen Standpunkt nicht  näher bringen! Beratungsresistent!#q#q






Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ich spreche Dir  jegliche Erfahrung ab.



hm. lustig. kaum kommen fakten auf den tisch und nicht lediglich auf sand gebaute "standpunkte und erfahrungen", geht die argumentation direkt unter die gürtellinie. aber das ist ein freies land, da kann jeder meinen und anderen absprechen, was er will 

nur zum weiteren denkanstoß noch einige weitere fakten (laßt euch aber bitte davon auf gar keinen fall verwirren).
im vergleich einige regelungen im "anglerfreundlichen dav-sachsen" und im anglerfeindlichen vdsf-schlesig holstein und vdsf-hamburg (dort kenne ich mich nunmal am besten aus... ähnliche oder auch völlig anders geartete regelungen mag es auch wo anders geben):

in sachsen darf ich mit 2 ruten fischen. in sh quasi unbegrenzt (von ausnahmen in den erlaubnisscheinen abgesehen).
in sachsen darf ich spinnangeln - lediglich mit einer rute. in hh kann ich nebenher noch eine weitere rute auslegen, in sh theoretisch beliebig viele...
in sachsen darf ich pro rute mit einer anbißstelle angeln, in hh mit max. 2 haken, die durchaus auch 2 anbißstellen darstellen können.
will ich in sachsen angeln, brauche ich nen fischereischein. in sh kann ich mir als "landesfremder" einen touristenschein holen.
in sachsen darf ich nur im jeweiligen angelgewässer frisch gefangene oder konservierte köderfische einsetzen (keine sonst woher mitgebrachten oder eingefrorene).

hm... welche dieser regelungen sind nun tasächlich anglerfreundlicher |kopfkrat


----------



## Slamm Penner (12. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

@chivas 
da haste dir mit Sachsen aber auch ein tolles Anglerparadies ausgesucht :q, ist aber keineswegs allgemeingültige Regelung des DAV. 

In deinem Fall gilt ganz klar, manchmal ist weniger mehr.
Ralle hat dich schon vollkommen richtig beurteilt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

Nu tut mir hier nicht an zu schreien fangen 

Das wir in diesem Punkt kontrovers und auch hart diskutieren, ist vollkommen in Ordnung. 


Also Chivas ich blubbere nicht und Du hast einen anderen Erfahrungsschatz, dann gehts doch wieder. #g

Die Fakten, die Du anführst, beziehen sich auf das Fischereigesetz. Auch im VdSF "regierten" NRW ( und vielen anderen BL ) darf man keine Gewässerfremden Köfis mitbringen und die geschilderten Einschränkungen mit der Zahl der Ruten und Anbißstellen gibt es auch. 

Es geht hier doch um Verbandsarbeit. Das es z.B. in SH noch recht leger zugeht, kann doch durchaus auch an dem dort sehr schwachen Einfluß des VdSF auf die Gesetzgebung liegen. Wird das so bleiben, wenn der VdSF durch die Fusion mit viel mehr Macht gesegnet wird ? 
An echten Fakten hab ich jedenfalls noch nix pro VdSF gelesen. Was ich (und viele Angler seinerzeit mit mir) mit dem VdSF erlebt habe, ist dagegen Fakt. Das kann man doch nicht einfach ignorieren. Auch nicht, dass der VdSF sich in Tierschutzrechtlicher Sicht extrem engagiert und das unter Naturschutz verbucht.
Und genau da sehe ich u.a. auch die Gefahren.


----------



## chivas (12. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

rofl...



ivo schrieb:


> Der der hier unter der Gürtellinie argumentiert bist doch du.



zeig mal 

zum rest. deine "meinung" interessiert mich an dieser stelle überhaupt nicht... es geht um eine objektive wertung der von mir genannten punkte - und da ist die ganze sache recht eindeutig.
natürlich mußt du die fakten aber wieder verdrehen - oder deine "argumente" direkt selbst widerlegen...

es geht nicht um die rutenzahl - so wie´s in sa ist, ist es in ordnung.
es geht nicht um den touri-schein - ich finde das selbst eher befremdlich.
es geht auch nicht um nen karpfen-virus (nach ralle darf der tierschutz für einen anglerverband ja eh keine rolle spielen und verbreitet wird der auch noch durch vieles andere, was nicht verboten ist xD) - was du mir zwischen den zeilen unterstellen möchtest, ist mir auch grad recht schnuppe.

es geht lediglich darum, dass all diese für angler unbestreitbar günstigereren regelungen in "vdsf-gebieten" bestehen!

auch wenn die fusion sowieso nicht um jeden preis stattfinden wird, glücklicherweise nimmt man da auf die subjektiven befindlichkeiten einiger einzelpersonen, deren "begründung" sich auch noch selbst den bach runterspült, keine wirkliche rücksicht 
die idee einer vereinigung ist im übrigen schon vor vielen jahren entstanden - in gesprächen zwischen den verbänden von brandenburg (dav) und meckpomm (vdsf - ehemals dav).



ivo schrieb:


> Sie haben im vorauseilenden Gehorsam der "Naturschützer"  gegen die Interessen der eigenen Mitglieder gehandelt.



schöner satz - ständige wiederholungen sind allerdings kein beleg für dessen wahrheitsgehalt |uhoh: und sowieso ein widerspruch in sich.

aber egal ^^ ihr habt natürlich recht und laßt euch von fakten nicht verwirren. ich werde ab hier lediglich nur noch belustigt weiter mitlesen - nur schade, dass durch solche vehementen beschüsse viele andere mitleser völlig verunsichert werden und lieber erstmal dagegen sind, als sich tatsächlich sachlich mit dem thema auseinanderzusetzen.

ich persönlich hoffe, dass die vereinigung zustande kommt. und ich persönlich hoffe auch, dass der dav im neuen verband eine starke stimme hat - zuletzt deshalb, weil ganz offensichtlich die in dav-vereinen organisierten mitglieder ihren mund auch in den vereinsversammlungen aufmachen, um ihre rechte oder wünsche durchzusetzen.
nur drüber meckern befriedigt mich jedenfalls nicht so, wie das wohl "im anderen lager" eher der fall ist :vik:




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was ich (und viele Angler seinerzeit mit mir) mit dem VdSF erlebt habe,  ist dagegen Fakt. Das kann man doch nicht einfach ignorieren. Auch  nicht, dass der VdSF sich in Tierschutzrechtlicher Sicht extrem  engagiert und das unter Naturschutz verbucht.
> Und genau da sehe ich u.a. auch die Gefahren.



das ignoriert auch keiner - und es ist mir bekannt, auch wenn damals der "goldene westen" noch hinter einer mauer versteckt war. allerdings nehme ich die heutige situation als voraussetzung für die weitere entwicklung und wünsche mir auch nicht den kaiser zurück... obwohl... egal xD

ich sehe in dem "tierschutz-problem" überhaupt keine gefahr, aber ich möchte eben auch gern, dass nicht nur ich beim angeln auch mal nen fisch fange, sondern mir ist es wichtig, dass das auch meine enkel können. und natürlich geht es in diesem zusammenhang nicht nur um fische...

ps: selber #g


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



chivas schrieb:


> ich sehe in dem "tierschutz"-problem überhaupt keine gefahr, aber ich möchte eben auch gern, dass nicht nur ich beim angeln auch mal nen fisch fange, sondern mir ist es wichtig, dass das auch meine enkel können. und natürlich geht es in diesem zusammenhang nicht nur um fische...



Siehst Du, genau da sind wir einer Meinung. Es geht um die Zukunft des Angelns allgemein. Und genau das ist mit einer solchen Fusion bedroht. Dem notwendigen Tierschutz ist durch die Regeln der waidgerechtigkeit Genüge getan. 
Tierschutz und einem Tier arglistig durch die Vortäuschung von Nahrung einen Haken in den Rachen zu rammen, verträgt sich halt nicht. 
Wenn Du aber Nachhaltigkeit der Gewässer und Fischbestände meinst, dann hat das mit Tierschutz überhaupt nix zu tun. Denn der befasst sich mit dem Individuum, welches jedoch für die Ressource absolut bedeutungslos ist.


----------



## Trixie (13. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Ich weis das es ein Thema ist was nicht jedem gefallen wird.
> Aber unsere Mitglieder sind fast alle für ein Zusammenschluß.
> Es geht ja nicht nur darum aus zwei Verbände einen zu machen, es geht einfach darum eine Sprache der Angler in Deutschland zu sprechen. Denn die Interessen sind doch vom Grund her die gleichen. Sicherlich sind noch einige Punkte die aufgearbeitet werden müssen. Aber ich denke mal das wird sich machen lassen. Es wurden ja auch aus zwei Deutsche Staaten einer gemacht und da kann es in Sprortverein doch auch nicht so das problem sein. Ich bin mit dem DAV aufgewachsen und kann nur sagen wir hatten was gutes wie das gemeinsame beangeln aller Gewässer in der DDR egal ob in Sachsen oder Vorpommern da gab es nur eine Marke. Und es gibt viele Sachen die bei uns nicht schlecht waren.



hi,

sehe ich ein bischen anders. meiner meinung nach ist das mit der "einen stimme sprechen" nur vorgeschoben. machen wir uns nix vor; hier geht es um knallharte dollar. im fordergrund steht eindeutig das postengeschacher der machtgierigen. wenn man bedenkt, dass ein geschäftsführerer eines vdsf landesverbandes mit bis zu A14 besoldet ist, dann will ich nicht wissen  was da oben abgeht!

gruß

trixie


----------



## Trixie (22. April 2010)

*AW: Information für alle Angler/innen von Herrn Günther Markstein, Präsident des DAV*

habe mal eine ausschreibung gesehen. und ich kannte auch mal einen!

lg

trixie


----------

